# Brewers Herf Pics



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

This was a great weekend, great herf, and great people. Enjoy the pics:









-Me, Icehog3, RenoB, The Professor-









-tchariya, M1903A1, Replicant Argent, DonWeb-









-Tristan-









-Me, Icehog3, RenoB-









-Replicant Argent, The Dakotan-









-DonWeb-









-Replicant Argent and Wife (Beth), RenoB, M1903A1-








-The Professor, The Dakotan, BigVito-









-The Professor, The Dakotan-









-BigVito-









-Queen James, King James, Savvy-









-Replicant Argent and Wife (Beth), Queen James, King James-
HAHA a seagull almost had a direct hit









-Tristan, Replicant Argent and Wife (Beth), Queen James-


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

-The Professor, BigVito-









-Twill413, icehog3-









-Katie and Me, icehog3, DonWeb-









-Katie and Me









-tchariya, RenoB, M1903A1, Twill413-









Alot of the group :r









-icehog3, DonWeb-









-RenoB-
Got a gift from above, that landed right on his hat :ss









They seagulls were everywhere. I believe it was quoted by someone as looking like a scene from a Hitchcock movie.









-Tristan-









-Sir Tony-


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Great pics, man! Thanks for taking the time to post them.





Those birds scared me. Almost as much as Vitos grill IMAXed in my rearview mirror.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent pics! Looks like a great time!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't think I've seen a single picture where Tom has a shirt on with sleeves. :r

Great pics, I bet it was a blast. :tu:tu


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Agree! Excellent pics. Reeminds me of a herf I attended back in May in FLA.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome pics! Sam will has hers up tonight or tomorrow


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Great pics, man! Thanks for taking the time to post them.


Sorry I didn't get to say goodbye last night Pete, I think everyone in the group had a one way, express ticket to bed lol.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Great pics, David! A great herf!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

a special thanks should go out to Jims mom, Cindy, for allowing a bunch of freaks like us at her house, having wonderful hospitality, and not even blinking when I told her that 34 gorillas were about to show up at her house. Also to Rob for his hospitality as well, showing me how to be a great host in the future.

Okay, she blinked there, and looked positively relieved when I told her it was only 15 or so. 
Phenomenal BBQ at Robs, Great bonfire, closeup wildlife attacks, conversations, laughter, cigars, wonderful tailgate food, singing dogs... and friends. What more could you ask for in a weekend getaway from home?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Another Brewers Herf immortalized on film :tu

Thanks for all the great pics!



replicant_argent said:


> Those birds scared me. Almost as much as *Vitos grill IMAXed in my rearview mirror*.


:r bearing down on you at 65mph :r



smitdavi said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember now, "The Birds" :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Dave,boy I miss the MOB Crew...


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow great pics wish I would have made it.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Awesome pics!! Well done. :tu 

Nice to put some faces with the mysterious names! :ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fellas!:tu Looks like y'all had a great time!
I wish I woulda been back in time to make it!:hn


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude Tom, my guns are almost as big as yours.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> Dude Tom, my guns are almost as big as yours.


It's an optical illusion, Tony.  :r

Thanks for the great pics David! It is great to finally put a face to yours and Katie's names....

The seagulls gave a whole new meaning to a "CS Bombing". :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Cool pics, guys and gals. :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Agree! Excellent pics. Reeminds me of a herf I attended back in May in FLA.


Why wasnt I invited..:r

Nice Mullet Tom:tu Great Pics..Looks like a great time guys..Wish I was there too..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Why wasnt I invited..:r
> 
> Nice Mullet Tom:tu Great Pics..Looks like a great time guys..Wish I was there too..


Mullet? You must be smoking Blunts again, Freddy! :r

You were missed, you were the only guy from Brewers Herf I not there....hope you can make the '09 version.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great Pics! Nice to put some faces to all those familiar names. :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Mullet? You must be smoking Blunts again, Freddy! :r
> 
> You were missed, you were the only guy from *Brewers Herf I not there.*...hope you can make the '09 version.


BW was there?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great pics! Looks like Dokk also got his zero back with some fresh paint over the "So Cal this is how we roll paint job...." Looks like a great time was had by all!:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> BW was there?


He wasn't at I, II or III...that was MegaMoB II, Goofball.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!!

Looks like a great time!!!

Thanks for the Photos!!!:ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

looks like you guys didn't have to much of a shitty time. HAHAHA


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome pics.

Looks like you guys had some great weather as well.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> He wasn't at I, II or III...that was MegaMoB II, Goofball.


:r are you sure? Just looks like him standing next to you..









Sorry for the thread jack..


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks like you guys had fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> :r are you sure? Just looks like him standing next to you..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like BW?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> That looks like BW?


I got it now! BackWoods, Alan.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> I got it now! BackWoods, Alan.


Freddy is right on both counts....I will go to the penalty box for two minutes and feel much shame, Freddy.


----------



## TankerT (Apr 8, 2008)

Well. I sure hope I can make it next time. Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

TankerT said:


> Well. I sure hope I can make it next time. Looks like a lot of fun!


If you get a chance to go to a herf it really puts whole new perspective on CS, you see a true Brotherhood emerge in person. It becomes more than just a message board and screen names :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

smitdavi said:


> If you get a chance to go to a herf it really puts whole new perspective on CS, you see a true Brotherhood emerge in person. It becomes more than just a message board and screen names :tu


You ain't just whistling "Dixie", Brother.  :tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You ain't just whistling "Dixie", Brother.  :tu


Sing it, sister!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> Sing it, sister!


"You'll be grand, you'll be great, gonna have the whole world on a plate...." :r


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pics thanks. Looks Like a great time with great company. Nice to put faces to names. :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Great pics - thanks for sharing.

Does make me kinda bummed that I just cant jump in my car and come to these!!

Nice to see ya faces again (well....most of you:r)


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Great pics - thanks for sharing.
> 
> Does make me kinda bummed that I just cant jump in my car and come to these!!
> 
> Nice to see ya faces again (well....most of you:r)


hey! are you talking about me??? haha


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Damn, Tom.. didn't think you could take guns into the ballpark! 

Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Queen James (Mar 9, 2008)

finally had a chance to upload pictures

rob's leaf hat









part of the gang









tom chowing









seagull got him even with the straw hat on









bonfire at lcda2


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great pics Sam!


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

I really like the last one...that's a good group shot! Too bad were missing a few from earlier

HAHAHA I do believe Katie passed out a few minutes after that lol


----------



## Queen James (Mar 9, 2008)

haha yah she did!


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Great pics! I'm still smiling from this weekend and I'm still recovering!

I posted the link to the gallery from my camera in the main herf thread, but if you haven't seen em' they are here:
Brewer Herf Gallery[/QUOTE]


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

awesome pics guys:tu. I think Tom was eating in most of them :r

Looks like the Brewer HERF is growing every year:bl


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

backwoods said:


> awesome pics guys:tu. I think Tom was eating in most of them :r
> 
> Looks like the Brewer HERF is growing every year:bl


Hopefully it will include you in '09, Al.....I'll even save ya a brat.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Hopefully it will include you in '09, Al.....I'll even save ya a brat.


:tu

hell Id like to just make it to A HERF this year:ss

I sure do miss THe MoB


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

backwoods said:


> :tu
> 
> hell Id like to just make it to A HERF this year:ss
> 
> *I sure do miss THe MoB*


The feeling is mutual.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

backwoods said:


> :tu
> 
> hell Id like to just make it to A HERF this year:ss
> 
> I sure do miss THe MoB


hope to herf with you soon as well!


----------

